# Facebook Integration Now Working



## Gizmo (6/10/13)

You can now login with facebook to speed up registering and logging in.

If you already registered user this link below allows you to sync the two.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?account/facebook

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/13)

Done


----------



## Willyza (22/5/15)

eish not a facebook fan 
but thanks anyway


----------



## Silver (23/5/15)

Gizmo said:


> You can now login with facebook to speed up registering and logging in.
> 
> If you already registered user this link below allows you to sync the two.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?account/facebook



Thanks @Gizmo
What would be the benefit of syncing the two if you are already a registered user on ECIGS SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

